# Sonax Paint Renovator



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
Available from morethanpolish.com for just £9.99 for 500ml

*Used on:*
Vauxhall Vectra (W Reg)

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
_What it says on the front:_ Cleans dull and extremely weathered standard and metallic paintwork. Restores the paintwork's original depth of colours. Smooths out fine scratches and produces a radiant shine.

_Directions for use:_ Wash car with SONAX Deep Gloss Shampoo. Shake bottle before use. Apply sparingly and thinly to dry or slightly wet paintwork with a cloth or a sponge, rub in by applying slight pressure, and polish until the required degree of shine is achieved. Always treat complete sections (e.g. bonnet, roof) in one go. Afterwards, remove polish residues with a microfibre cloth. To seal the paintwork, we recommend using SONAX Perfect Polishing Wax.

*Packaging:*
Comes in a chunky grey bottle, with the usual Sonax livery on it. Fits in well with the rest of the range. Nice grip on one side.



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
A cream coloured liquid. Quite runny, similar to Lime Prime. Very slight smell, but you really do have to sniff hard, and have the product almost up your nose to smell anything.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Well, I followed it's instructions, and applied with a mircfibre with a bit of bite in the cloth. You could "feel" it working. It was certainly pulling some dirt out.

I then tried it on a Rotary and a sofe Red Waffle spot pad, and this gave great results.

*Ease Of Use:*
Very easy really. Much like using Lime Prime or Super Resin Polish by hand. By hand it's an "easy on, easy off" product. Any bits that you may get on trims and rubbers will wip off easy, but as with most polishes, if you leave it, you will need IPA (or similar) to remove it. By machine, it's very good. Due to it's high viscosity characteristics, it does create a bit of splatter, but on a positive note, the dusting is very minimal! It can also be worked for a long time at low speeds, and once it gets up to high speeds, it cuts well.

*Finish:*
I was actually quite impressed with the results, considering how little effort was required for what was acheived.

_By Hand_

Left hand side untouched, right hand side polished









Slight swirl removal









I had followed the instructions, and worked it for as long as I could, and then it started to dissapear. Then with a clean MF, wiped any remaining residue away, and it came off very easy! There was some splatter on the wipers, window and window rubbers, this came off easy enough if you got it straight away, but IPA was required to remove some bit that I had left.

_By Rotary_

I also gave it a try by machine. Worked up to 1,500rpm. I used a soft, red waffle (finishing) pad.




























Before:









After:









And after an IPA wipedown to check if there was any filling agents left behind









Just like hand polishing, any remaining residue buffs off easy! However, once you hit about 1,500rpm, there isn't much residue left behind.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
I didn't know the price for this until after using the product! And at £9.99 it's a cracking price! It may be a touch more expensive than "off the shelf" products, but compared to other companies, it's a bargin.

*Overall DW Rating:* 85%









*Conclusion*:
If I'm honest, I didn't have high hopes for this product, but boy my mind change. Applying by hand did require a degree of pressure, and not something I'd like to do to the entire car.

On the machine it was a different story. I used a red finishing waffle pad, and it seemed as though you could work it forever at low speeds. From 900-1,200rpm it just kept spreading. Once up to 1,500rpm, it started to work and disappear. It did give a bit of splatter, but on a positive note, it was almost dust free! I would guess about 80% correction by machine was acheived. And if a firmer pad with more cut was used, I would be gussing it would be able to correct around 90% of swirl marks.

It could do with being a tad thicker. That's probably the only negative I have about it TBH.

Thankyou to More Than Polish for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp


----------

